# How to make a aquascaping?



## Jeto (28 Mar 2011)

Hello,

First: 
Hello,I'm Jeffrey and I'm from the Netherlands so my english is sometimes not so well. And I'm 16 years old.   
I have 4 tanks:
1 Juwel vision 260
1 Ocean 30 shrimp tank
1 60cm tnk
1 80cm breeding tank.

I always wanted to make an aquascaping but I don't know how I can realise that.
I've an ocean30




If it is possible I wanted a small aquascaping in that tank. 

I've also a 60cm tank. If it is possible I also wanted here a litle bit of aquascaping




Tips, advise, or picture are all welcome


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Mar 2011)

Hello,
          Welcome to the forum!
If you're in the Aquascaping forum why don't you click on the sticky links such as George Farmers "Aquascaping Basics" parts 1, 2 and 3.

Cheers,


----------



## bigmatt (28 Mar 2011)

Hi jeffery and welcome!
As Ceg4048 says start with the "sticky" links, but the other great thing is to look at other people's tanks for inspiration - try the planted tank gallery on here and the inspiration threads.  The really important thing is make a 'scape that you like, which is an individual thing to you!
Have fun!
Matt


----------



## Jeto (28 Mar 2011)

ty  both of you  

I have another question:

Here on this forum I saw a picture of  beautifull aquascaping:




But how do they make that high height in the background? Do they use a lot of sand, or how?


----------



## bigmatt (28 Mar 2011)

Looks like rocks.  Lots and lots of 'em!


----------



## Jeto (29 Mar 2011)

owke ty. 

Uhmm.. For my 60 or 30L tank I've found a new one:




That one looks easier, because there are less plants. 
At home I've also made a map of that tank. 
I think that I better make him in the 60cm tank. (or not?)


----------



## bigmatt (29 Mar 2011)

Looks great but might be hard getting rocks like that.  I personally think plants are easeir than a really strong hardscape!  Try having a look at Peter Kirwan's tanks (@zig) - think they'd be up your street.  He's got a few posted up in the Planted tank gallery and the AGA competition gallery
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=1&id=185
Amazing!
Matt


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2011)

It's worth mentioning that Octopus' tanks are quite complex.  He's posted a number of jorunals for some of them over on Planted Tank and Aquascaping world.  Some of them are deceptively small!

Decide what sort of style you like - rocks, wood, jungle etc etc and then try to find some inspiration.  Check out the general discussion forum for some inspirational links etc


----------



## Jeto (29 Mar 2011)

@bigmatt: Oke, you make youre point yea. Ty BTW for the great site!

@SteveUK: I like a combination of rocks ans plants. But I think I like plants more then rocks.


----------



## Jeto (8 Apr 2011)

I've made a little aquaspacing all ready in the 60cm tank


----------

